
Java 9 has six weeks to live - javinpaul
http://blog.joda.org/2018/02/java-9-has-six-weeks-to-live.html
======
MBCook
To anyone running a website: PLEASE don’t hijack swipe gestures for navigation
between articles. It interferes with the OS gestures and is infuriating.

